# GRUB Arrancar automaticamente no funciona

## jaiju

Pues eso, tengo este pequeño problema, es un poco molesto.

el grub.conf tengo el "default 0" y el "timeout 10", pero no me hace caso. ¿Alguna solución?. Gracias.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

Tienen ke estar antes de cualkier "title ...." y en distintas lineas....(mira que no haya caracteres indeseados al final.....) abrelo siempre con nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf, asegurate de haber hecho:

```
#>grub

>root (hd0,0)

>setup (hd0)

>quit)

```

tienes ke sustituir hd0,0 x lo ke sea ne tu particion de boot.Ademas puedes probar a añadir splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz a ver si te carga la imagen de fondo... si no te a funccionado despues de hacer todo esto... prueba a recompilar grub

----------

## jaiju

Ya recompilé y nada. También quité un espacio que había después del '0' de default.

Este es mi grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev quiet splash=verbose,theme:emergence agp=try_unsupported

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Y sigue sin aparecerme lo de que en 10 segundos se arrancará el seleccionado...  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

 

prueba a poner kernel (hd0,1)/boot/etc ....

----------

## jaiju

Nada, así tampoco funciona.

Lo que no funciona es lo de arrancar después de 10 segundos. Si selecciono una de las dos opciones sí me deja arrancar

----------

## esteban_conde

¿tienes el enlace menu.lst=>grub.conf?

----------

## jaiju

sip, además está en azul, o sea, que no está roto...

----------

## esteban_conde

instala grub de otra forma por ejemplo

grub-install /dev/hda

----------

## jaiju

Lo acabo de intentar y me ha destrozado el grub. Al arrancar me sale la línea de comandos de grub y he tenido que reinstalar el grub arrancando desde el cd de instalación, haciendo chrooting y ejecutando:

```
root (hd0,1)

setup(hd0)

quit
```

Es raro que nadie haya tenido este problema antes, no?

----------

## esteban_conde

Es muy posible  que sea tener la particion ntfs delante de la de boot lo que te de estos problemas, si así te funciona y no quieres complicarte la vida, aqui hemos acavado, si te pica la curiosidad y tal intenta lo siguiente (conste que no te lo aconsejo, aunque también te digo que si lo haces con cuidado, no va a pasar nada aparte de que es reversible).

Supongo que (hd0,1) lo montas en fstab entra con la liveCD y borra la entrada de boot, seguido moun /dev/hda2 /mnt cd /mnt cp -a * /boot

umount /mnt

cd /boot/grub

nano menu.lst

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo_Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda4 # init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev quiet #splash=verbose,theme:emergence agp=try_unsupported

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Despues de esto grub-install no te estropeara romperá el arranque, otra cosa las almohadillas las he puesto ya que creo que son necesarias esas cosas para que arranque si ves que tal quitalas.

----------

## jaiju

Nada, tampoco me rula así. Voy a probar a instalar el lilo, que no me gusta, pero igual funciona...

Si no, igual intento meter el linux en una particion extendida, que así en el ordenador de sobremesa me funcionaba el grub...

----------

## jaiju

Pues nada, parece que con lilo si funciona el timeout, pero que feo que es el jodío...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,1)
> 
> setup(hd0)
> 
> quit

 

Prueba este otro comando para instalar a ver si se queja o lo hace bien

root (hd0,3)

setup (hd0)

quit

en caso de que falle siempre puedes dar el cambiazo por lilo con el comando lilo -b /dev/hda

----------

